# Dead River 8-31-10



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went to bed last night with intention of getting early start. Woke up, at 4am, thought about it and went back to bed. Well, fishing on the mind made me get up at 5am and hook up the boat and finally left the house about 5:45 for Dead River. The locals call it Seven Runs. 

Dear River is fed by seven small creeks and eventually connects with the Choctawhatchee River. It's actually two connected lakes. The main river has been on the rise the past couple of days and the water color in the lower lake was stained like the Choctawhatchee. Now it's declining so the water should be cleared up in a couple of days. 

Expecting to load the boat like a couple of week ago, but it did not happened today. 4 Warmouth and 1 butter cat were keepers. Nothng hit crickets nor a fly poping bug. Live worms were all that would work. Caught many that went back. Some of them small enough to make good bass bait.

The launch is on Dead River Road off hwy 81 about 5 miles north of hwy 20 at Bruce in Walton County. For the past several weekends there are campers there working over the catfish at night with set hooks.​








 Edit Post  Reply With Quote   Blog this Post


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Went to bed last night with intention of getting early start. Woke up, at 4am, thought about it and went back to bed. Well, fishing on the mind made me get up at 5am and hook up the boat and finally left the house about 5:45 for Dead River. The locals call it Seven Runs.
> 
> Dear River is fed by seven small creeks and eventually connects with the Choctawhatchee River. It's actually two connected lakes. The main river has been on the rise the past couple of days and the water color in the lower lake was stained like the Choctawhatchee. Now it's declining so the water should be cleared up in a couple of days.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info. I have been hearing about that ramp for some time from my nephew (possibly one of those campers you referred to) and been wanting to try it out but hes no good at giving directions so I had no idea where the ramp was and wasnt about to go dragging a boat around in circles trying to find it.
I go back to work later this week, hopefully I will get a chance to get there before.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Dead River photo*

Slick75: There is a good launch at Dead River but when the water is really low like now you have to be careful about dropping off the end. Go down stream to the first lake. There is a cut to the second lake. At the south end of the second lake is the Choctawhatchee River. Photo is attached if I did it right.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks good, thanks. I will definitely give it a shot, if not before I go back to work, then for sure when I get back.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went to Dead River 2/24/11 with Joe, my bass fishing friend. Used his Tracker. Fished hard for a few hours, Joe used various worms for bass, none caught. I was using a small white spinner looking for crappie, found none. We messed around and finally caught a jack, a mudfish and two keeper warmouth. Decided to try a crappie hole I found a few weeks ago. Ended us with 21 small to medium cappie and one bream. I ate the jack for supper. 

Several boats were on the river. They were moving around so not sure how they did. There was one boat with two fly fishermen. 

Where we caught the crappie the bite was at about 6 to 7 feet in 16-18 ft of water. Caught them with jig and minnow or just hook and minnow with bobber. 

There were a bunch of campers at the landing and maybe half dozen boat trailers


----------

